# Happy 4th dear Jolene~



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I found you at Pets INC where I volunteered when you were about 4 months old. You had come there as a mortified and abused pup from another rescue who had no room. They put you in the cat room for awhile. You were mortified of men, but that didn't stop me. I cornered you and took you for long walks. You became social to *ME*.... and when I moved they were going to give you to me. I paid full fee. They told me, that though they generally a no kill, she was unadoptable and her mental state would have eventually gotten so bad that euthanizing you would have been merciful. I took you to the woods of Silverstreet, and decided you had to be an inside dog. I also decided we had to walk at least a mile a day, and the first time I tried this, I thought on that long uphill back that, honestly, I wasn't going to make it back. Now it's a snap. I took you everywhere I went, and EVERY man I met had to pet you, even if I had to pick you up. I took you to all the events at Full Moon Farm, and socializing with all the people and canines there has done wonders for you. And you sure do like the big boys up there. and there's a couple that adore you. 
You are quietly lying under the table where I type this. 

It kills me that you are skitty of me in the house, and won't come in my bedroom and sleep there. You prefer your own dog pillow bed, your fluffy dog bed, or YOUR sofa ( was my sofa.......










Yes, dear girl, we ARE going for a walk after I eat my grits!


Powell


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Jolene.!!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jolene!!
Enjoy your walk


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Tonight after I left the radio station I went to BI-LO, one of our grocery stores. I found a large inexpensive piece of meat, and came home and put it on the smokeless electric grill. I boiled the New Potatoes for me. Jolene got 4 pieces. That smokeless electric grill cooks slowly, and she surely enjoyed her birthday treat tonight! 

Powell


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a very special girl! It sounds like she would have no chance at all if not for you. Thank you for taking Jolene into your heart and home.

Glad you had a wonderful birthday, Jolene!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

happy birthday to jolene, girl i LOVE your name!

i'll understand if the lady doesn't want to say...but how old is jolene today?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Jolene!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Jolene ( she also answers to Jojo) is 4.

If I play "Get Back" by the Beatles she will look at the radio.......










Powell


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like a sweet girl!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whoa jolene has good taste in tunes!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Extra snuggles to sweet Jolene! Grimm sends wags and licks and gallumps!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jolene! So glad you bring your dad so much joy!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Jolene is very lucky to have you! Happy Birthday Jolene!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awww... Happy Birthday!


----------

